# A REAL waterdragon



## isdrake (Apr 24, 2010)

I have been working on my gameart portfolio. I made a dragon ans decided to texture it like a water dragon. But they aren't called that in Swedish more like "water agamid". So I didn't realize before I was done that I have created a REAL water dragon.


----------



## txrepgirl (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW. This looks so cool. It's just amazing. You did a great job. As soon as I saw your Water Dragon I was thinking about wanting to watch a Movie with this Dragon in it  .


----------



## sclevenger08 (Apr 24, 2010)

That looks amazing!!!


----------



## preston897 (Apr 24, 2010)

when can i play that game! it looks awsome! make sure it comes out on 360


----------



## kaa (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great isdrake, I checked out your website, did you do all that work? If so, then you are amazing. it looks fantastic.


----------



## isdrake (May 5, 2010)

kaa said:


> Looks great isdrake, I checked out your website, did you do all that work? If so, then you are amazing. it looks fantastic.



Thank you. And yes all models are mine (other than printscreens from our games).


----------



## lilgonz (May 5, 2010)

Great looking work.


----------

